# I just wanted to say.....



## candacecorey (Dec 24, 2003)

(model-Carmen Garcia, phtg-Wayne Sclesky, makeup/hair/styling-Candace Corey)

I just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Candace Corey. I am a makeup artist. I have done makeup and hair for many of the top bodybuilders for Met-Rx and magazines. Some of the people that I have worked with are Grace Grimes, Stacy Cravens, Carmen Garcia, Angela Marz and more.

If you need a makeup artist for any shoots that you might have, please feel free to contact me. I have reasonable rates and I will travel. I also do hair styling, airbrush makeup (including airbrush tanning) and bodypainting.

Visit my site and contact me by email or phone.

Candace Corey
Makeup & Hair Artist
www.candacecorey.com
646-621-4943 (cell)


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2003)

candacecorey welcome to IM!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2003)

WoW!  You do really good work, and welcome to IM 

Oops almost forgot to ask... Wanna hook me up with Carmen?


----------



## candacecorey (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments on my work. 

Ha ha ha.......sorry.....Carmen is married.

Candace Corey
Makeup & Hair Artist
www.canadacecorey.com


----------

